# Puppy has fleas just a few days after treatment



## Jackiechan (Jul 23, 2017)

So Charlie got some flies while we were away on holiday, we gave him a shampoo then his flea treatment a few days after. We made sure to clean the house, but we've found its my mums dog that he came into contact with yesterday. 

My two questions are: can we use flea shampoo on him again a week after already doing it? 

And how does the flea treatment work? I thought it gets into the system and kills fleas, does this last for a while or?


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Depends on the flea treatment you use. We had to wash Lucky every 3 days for a skin problem and the vet switched us from drops to an oral (tablet) flea treatment. Then it was ok to wash more.


----------

